# Union books



## Prospect (Sep 29, 2017)

I've been looking into the local union 354 in Utah and I don't think I understand fully how books function. Is each book a list of electricians in the union or are these books a list of men looking for work? 

Is there a difference between books 1 and 2?


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

A book is the people waiting to go to work. When a contractor needs someone they put a call into the book. Book 1 is for members of the local. Book 2 is for travelers. The problem is if you ever want to move, you will be on book 2 and always be laid off first, thus trapped in your local except for short term work.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

Jobs are handed out to the electricians that are from that local 1st which is book 1.
The position on the book dictates who has the 1st chance to take the call.
Such as if your #101, the person with #1 gets first choice for the job, than #2, until it gets to your number. 
If your from that local and not working you put your name on book 1. 
When you take a call your name comes off the book.

If nobody is available or wants a call that is on book 1 then it goes to book 2. 
It's the same system with position numbers.
There is actually a book 3 & 4, but not worth talking about. 

Keep in mind, where you join may be your local for your career.
Just because you move else where you can't just become part of the new local book 1. Even after you lived in the new area for many years you may still be considered a traveler. I say maybe because some people have changed their local. But it happens so little I would not count on it.

As a book 2 person your expected to be laid off before the book 1. Your not wanted to be a foreman unless no book 1 people are available. Not saying it can't happen. But by breaking those 2 rules others will be looking to cause you grief. By means of not letting you work, hard time on the job, or brought up on unrelated charges.


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

active1 said:


> Jobs are handed out to the electricians that are from that local 1st which is book 1.
> The position on the book dictates who has the 1st chance to take the call.
> Such as if your #101, the person with #1 gets first choice for the job, than #2, until it gets to your number.
> If your from that local and not working you put your name on book 1.
> ...


From what I've been told,the hall will tell the contractor that the book 2 guy has to be let go first.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

henderson14 said:


> From what I've been told,the hall will tell the contractor that the book 2 guy has to be let go first.


To be more exact the steward will tell the general foreman who is the book 2 person to go 1st. Then the GF will tell his foreman that book 2 JW is not coming back tomorrow. 

Or the JW will complain to the steward he was RIFed 1st before the book 2 person. Then the steward will go to the general foreman with the gripe. It may be in the contract about who gets laid off 1st, but there is some kind of loophole. Like that book 2 JW is the only one we trained on our procedure on this. In the end the contractor gets what they want. The roomers go around what happened. And there is some hate now of the book 2 person.

Similar with overtime. 

The key is book 2, 3, or 4 is only considered a temp filler when the job can't be placed by a book 1. With the idea that the book 1 will eventually fill it or the job will run out.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

So is their any way if you do move to be put on book one is their sny exceptions


----------



## Drew 64 (Dec 31, 2016)

You would still need to sign book 2. After working a certain amount of hours, you can ask to change your ticket to that local and then it can be brought before the membership for a vote. The amount of hours needed to work on book 2 can vary by the local, so you should ask what are the requirements, and would you have a chance to get a vote after working the required hours on book 2. If that locals outlook for future work is good, you may have a chance.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

Cool thanks for info


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

That's where it's helps to get to know the people that are active in the hall.
It doesn't help if you're unknown.
Worse if your not liked or known for doing things against the grain.
But it all boils down to how much work there is and in the near future.
If people are out of work they're not likely to want to add more members from another local.


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

Drew 64 said:


> You would still need to sign book 2. After working a certain amount of hours, you can ask to change your ticket to that local and then it can be brought before the membership for a vote. The amount of hours needed to work on book 2 can vary by the local, so you should ask what are the requirements, and would you have a chance to get a vote after working the required hours on book 2. If that locals outlook for future work is good, you may have a chance.


Yes, but it is near impossible to get your hours because you will always be laid off first and get a job last. Only the worst shortest calls will go to book 2 unless things are really good.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

active1 said:


> To be more exact the steward will tell the general foreman who is the book 2 person to go 1st. Then the GF will tell his foreman that book 2 JW is not coming back tomorrow.
> 
> Or the JW will complain to the steward he was RIFed 1st before the book 2 person. Then the steward will go to the general foreman with the gripe. It may be in the contract about who gets laid off 1st, *but there is some kind of loophole. Like that book 2 JW is the only one we trained on our procedure on this. In the end the contractor gets what they want.* The roomers go around what happened. And there is some hate now of the book 2 person.
> 
> ...



This happens more than you may think. It's also were getting certified in any specialty you can comes in very handy.

Fire alarms, a specific control system, etc can lock you into a contractor longer than many could/would imagine.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Alright, short story......

Back in the early 90's my employer had an old guy with an outside wireman ticket from Maine. He was good friends with the BM. My employer used him for all the back hoe and auger truck work. Book one or two didn't matter, My boss liked him, he was staying.

He was a racist and prejudice against "B" guys. He made my days a living hell because I was a "B" guy. Work had slowed down with the looming recession and we were all on the same job. It was a low income housing upgrade job for three housing projects. all new services, devices, fixtures and a few added circuits in each unit. 

In one way I was lucky to be on the outside crew, but I had to deal with the biggest douche bag of my career. I thought he was going to get me killed the way he talked to the residents. No matter what I did he was going to hate me. He was missing half of his index finger, and when he was really pissed he would drive it into your chest when he would point at you. It kind of cracked me up because he knew absolutely nothing about electrical work. I think that had a lot to do with his anger and insecurities.

Well I got out of that one alive. Eventually the old [email protected]#k got laid off, and in a few years I was in the A apprenticeship. They made it mandatory for apprentices to attend meetings. We had a new businesses manager and he was asking for a vote. It seems the old piece of [email protected]#t hadn't work in a while. He didn't have the old BM to put him to work, and work was still slow. Well the new BM ask the members to vote on this guy to move his ticket. He explained the guy always worked out of our local and just need two more pension credits. 

Well if your going to have a reputation, make it a good one! When the BM said his name, it sent the meeting into an uproar. 

I guess he retired a few pension credits short!!!!


----------

